# Rainbows, Ginger, & birds



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

We had a nasty storm yesterday afternoon- but we had a beautiful double rainbow that hung around for about a half hour. 
Anyone else had flowering ginger like these?? I saw them the other day and fell in love- the leaves are almost as pretty as the flowers. Neat! 
And since this is a poultry forum. Birds.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

As usual amazing pics. 

Is that edible Ginger or a look alike? Heck, the foliage is attractive too. 

Of course birds. Is that after the storm? Can't be, it looks dry.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Beautiful pics!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks! I think it is edible, but is raised primarily for the foliage and blooms. I think that’s what it said! 
The leaves have a pretty purple-pink vein up the center, it really is an attractive plant! I’m surprised I hadn’t seen it before. 

And- thank you!  
Robin- nah, that was from the evening before, I think! That bunch are a mess. And the roos raised by the hens are hitting their maturity so it’s time to start segregation. They’re already after one another. Oh my.  They’re still babies yet but that won’t last long. Gotta move Em out at the least. Got a plan for that too!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

One more- a tail-less Chip!


----------



## fuzzies (Jul 27, 2021)

Lovely pictures! I had to laugh at poor Chip, though. 🤣 All of my OEGB boys are mostly or completely tailless at the moment, too. Their tails make up so much of their size that it's so funny to them without them!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

You always take the bestest pictures Sarah! When I first became a teacher I enjoyed destroying the English language around our English teacher just to watch her looks of disgust; took her a long time to realize it was put on. The students told on me.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Awesome pictures! It feels like I can just step into that picture and be there. They are amazing, Keep it up!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awww thanks guys.  I find a satisfaction in getting the right shot- even if it’s nothing I share w anyone else and I rarely if ever look at it again- I find a satisfaction in capturing the moment the way I am seeing it.  
The rainbow- hang on… Ok there’s a good example… several shots at various angles and sizes, focal points, and on and on. It’s the beauty of digital, being able to scrap it so easily, or just take more. Lol 

Also, the sunset was killer. No edit, I tried to match the color of the sky to my phone, so it’s close. There was this pretty lavender down to the bottom left I was enraptured with. 

Dan- that word reminded me of what you just said too! I do the same stuff, or did! It’s too easy to mess w people, especially when you add in a ******* southern accent.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ok not a dirty word I don’t think. 

Applying to myself anyway. 

The word is 
Red-neck


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

fuzzies said:


> Lovely pictures! I had to laugh at poor Chip, though.  All of my OEGB boys are mostly or completely tailless at the moment, too. Their tails make up so much of their size that it's so funny to them without them!


YES! Their tails are easily more than half of ‘their’ size- I say that bc it’s such an illusion! Haha my first year with him- I did actually recover 3-4 of the biggest longest tail feathers this time- yeah! One fell off in my hand.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Overmountain1 said:


> Ok not a dirty word I don’t think.
> 
> Applying to myself anyway.
> 
> ...


The filter either lets true four letter words in or blocks those that aren't. Go figure. Had to tell one of the members how to another non dirty word to get around the filter the other day.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

robin416 said:


> The filter either lets true four letter words in or blocks those that aren't. Go figure. Had to tell one of the members how to another non dirty word to get around the filter the other day.


And that telling was why I knew what to try next!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

I always found it fun to mess with the other teacher's minds as it always took so long for them to realize that they were being messed with. I'm good at keeping a straight, serious face. I thought I'd do well with poker if I ever tried it.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Love it, Dan. I can absolutely see you doing that! 
Here’s a picture of one of the girls, Dan, I couldn’t catch profile and face so went with this. Her tail is beautiful. 

Next up are the beepers, Hannah and Dottie. They follow me like puppies so I have to watch my step.  

Last is just another evening pic. Nothing super special just kinda pretty.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Beautiful hen! It's really neat how some phoenix hens have a tail more like a rooster. This one even has a saddle like a rooster. It's too bad you don't have a phoenix rooster; that hen could throw some beautiful chicks with really impressive tails. Should you ever come this way and want a roo to go with her...


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

OM- I would really love a better picture of that hen for my files. She is impressive and even more so for being a cross. If you look at images of phoenix hens online you will see why I'm so enthusiastic about her!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She is stunning looking with that tail. Not many hens are all dressed up like that. 

And you are getting first hand experience on why so many are hooked on the little D's. So much personality in those little bodies.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Question-I had a single Call duckling hatch a few weeks ago. This duckling has been with three D chicks from the very beginning. They are now outside and the duckling and the three chicks have formed their own little flock. Am I right in believing this duckling will likely grow up as a chicken and not associate with other ducks when it matures?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

danathome said:


> Question-I had a single Call duckling hatch a few weeks ago. This duckling has been with three D chicks from the very beginning. They are now outside and the duckling and the three chicks have formed their own little flock. Am I right in believing this duckling will likely grow up as a chicken and not associate with other ducks when it matures?


I have one duck that did exactly that Dan, in fact I have never seen him swim or associate with the other ducks. Stuff happens, here, on the island of misfit toys.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> I have one duck that did exactly that Dan, in fact I have never seen him swim or associate with the other ducks. Stuff happens, here, on the island of misfit toys.


I figured, but had no other option as I did not want the duckling to imprint on me. If it's a hen then no problem, but if male... I wonder what would happen if this four week old was now penned with just ducks?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

You could possibly move it now and have it attach to something else, if you had the right place for it that is. But mostly, I would bet it will indeed stay with those chicks- I know they will still with the duck! 

Dan- absolutely! That is our Susie bird- she is hard to get a good picture of. I will, though, by this eve for sure! They are all sweet but kinda flighty- and with Sammy the oversized Serama living with them- they’re an odd bunch! 
I do not want any of those chicks, although it does intrigue me what traits would actually show! But- point is- if we get the opportunity we should absolutely use her. She is the prettiest of the bunch, I have always thought so. I call her feather pattern Morse code.  She has/had a lot of dots and dashes. 

Robin- oh yes- my little girls. Those hens are the heart of all my flocks- that bunch comes first, even if they don’t get spoiled as such. (Hahahaha roflmao- yeah right….) 
They are so affectionate with me, they are absolutely wonderful. 

Here is CC, she is, in my opinion, the prettiest pullet of the little cross ones I hatched.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

She is an attractive pullet.

Should you decide to breed the cross hen I would be happy to provide a pure roo for some of her eggs/chicks. Her saddle and sickle tail feathers intrigue me.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Oh she was definitely a weirdo feathering out! She had us wondering if she might be turning roo once or twice! She is, however, a very pretty girl. Face too- she has an attractive small face with dark eyes and comb and beak too. She really would be wonderful for breeding; will definitely keep her in mind- whether I accept (yet another lmao) roo for her, or we actually traded her for something else later, or simply let her go breed w you for a few months or more, we can definitely figure something out. She is a wonderful addition. Her sister also has a beautiful tail, brown with the floofy head. I’ll get more pics today. They’re always on the go and don’t always want me getting too close. Soldier boy Sammy keeps them in line! 

I’ll have my Braeden help me with her. They’re mostly his flock- they listen to him, not me!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

If you remember, there was some discussion on my white phoenix hens when they were pullets if they could be cockerels be cause of their unusually long tails. They, however, do not have the sickles and saddle like yours does..

Yes, I would trade and... to get her for breeding purposes.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Ah ha! We got off some
Better photos- idk if any one is the perfect thing, but I think can see the features altogether.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She is pretty amazing.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

My older son thinks so too. She’s his favorite of all the chickens….

Also, Dan I just emailed better copies to you.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

And a funny or two from the goofy babies… 










































Note the last one here… the tiniest roo jumping right on the larger…. But of course.  Sillies. 

First grey one is Miagi, second is my Stinker, and last is Big Boy who may go to a guy for eventual processing. Trying to do it- I know in my heart it’s the right thing for him. The first time has to be the hardest right?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> She is pretty amazing.


Spectacular bird, good conformation, straight comb.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Is Miagi rumpless? That's pretty interesting.

Keep telling yourself that. I don't think it gets any easier when you think of them the way we do.

And don't count the little guy out. I've seen them dominate the big boys.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> My older son thinks so too. She’s his favorite of all the chickens….
> 
> Also, Dan I just emailed better copies to you.


Got them. She is an incredible hen and I like her silkie comb with just a hint of a crest.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

She is pretty special! I’d have to talk to the boys about how they’d be willing to handle things, if they’d be willing to give her up in order for her to have more pretty babies. 
They’re doing good with the ones that need to go this time, as for letting go. 

Miagi isn’t rumpless, just shorter feathers so far, added to her odd, extra upright stance in those shots! She’s a hoot- these Ameraucana are all goofy, I can see why they’re so popular.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Perhaps the boys would like a couple MW turkey poults.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Maybe! I’m sure we will figure something out; I was thinking more along the lines of a Serama hen perhaps? We certainly have time just yet, I’m in no position to be going anywhere just now. Unfortunately- not when our truck is still broken.  

Susie is pretty special and we can enjoy her a little while yet, and as soon as we get to that place for travel again we can reassess! I do understand why you’d like to use her, and I’d bet the boys would also be willing in lieu of future offspring. They seem to like that idea, and I would too. 
Funny, she was the weirdest looking one up til the end there, smallest and weren’t sure how she was going to turn out exactly. Now we know.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> One more- a tail-less Chip!


Your rooster is gorgeous!❤


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thank you! I do like his big pretty tail even more though.  It’s so bad he is the only chicken with his own photo album in my phone!  
But usually, there’s twice as much Chip.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He really is pretty special. Tail or no tail.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> Thank you! I do like his big pretty tail even more though.  It’s so bad he is the only chicken with his own photo album in my phone!
> But usually, there’s twice as much Chip.


Those 2 are such sweeties! I need one!🤯 haha!


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I have offspring! One is shaping up to be very similar….


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

_It is unusual for a serama rooster to lose his whole tail at one time as serama are continuous molters; losing a few feathers at a time and never "looking" like they are molting. Did another bird pull his tail feathers out?_


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

danathome said:


> _It is unusual for a serama rooster to lose his whole tail at one time as serama are continuous molters; losing a few feathers at a time and never "looking" like they are molting. Did another bird pull his tail feathers out?_


Chip is her OEGB.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Woops! What is the serama roo's name


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

danathome said:


> Woops! What is the serama roo's name The picture looks like a serama rooster.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Maybe! I’m sure we will figure something out; I was thinking more along the lines of a Serama hen perhaps? We certainly have time just yet, I’m in no position to be going anywhere just now. Unfortunately- not when our truck is still broken.
> 
> Susie is pretty special and we can enjoy her a little while yet, and as soon as we get to that place for travel again we can reassess! I do understand why you’d like to use her, and I’d bet the boys would also be willing in lieu of future offspring. They seem to like that idea, and I would too.
> Funny, she was the weirdest looking one up til the end there, smallest and weren’t sure how she was going to turn out exactly. Now we know.


 How do you feel about frizzle serama?


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Our Serama are Chappie (from you) and Sammy the oversized rescue. No worries!  

That would certainly be one to enjoy, Dan! The frizzles are pretty awesome.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> Our Serama are Chappie (from you) and Sammy the oversized rescue. No worries!
> 
> That would certainly be one to enjoy, Dan! The frizzles are pretty awesome.


Chip, without his tail, looks much like a serama, but when I go back and look at picture where he has a tail; nope.

I have several frizzle chicks that are too young to sex as of now. We'll have to wait and see how many, and what the sexes are. Should you like one, I will be sure to put one aside for you. And that's even if you decide to keep your Phoenix cross hen. I actually think you should get her a mate.

It has been a good morning. Cher, the call hen, brought out 4 ducklings; little cuties. I put Pablo outside with hens and two hens have gone broody. With some luck a few will hatch regardless of the creeper gene. Usually Pablo is kept indoors as he has allergies and his head swells up when he's outside; so far, so good, but I check him often-the first sign of a problem he will be back in the house.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Poor little Pablo! I do love that stinker, and Sei too. That had to be kinda tough to diagnose at first! 

Until I thin my flock down I cannot commit to a thing- while I know it will come I cannot say when I will have enough gone exactly, so we can play by ear. Thank you!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Overmountain1 said:


> I have offspring! One is shaping up to be very similar….


Nice!


----------

